# detailer needed, welshpool mid wales



## probert (May 1, 2008)

hi,
my car was resprayed not long before christmas but i don't think he bothered mopping it after due to selling his business . mine being his last job, he rushed it. (masking lines still viewable and dull paint )  

there is already lots of swirling and the paint is not as bright as it could be i think.

can anyone suggest someone near to me ? i'll be showing my car at performance vauxhall show begining of next month and would like it looking at its best.

thanks


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

peter richards (<his user name on here) is in wales , not sure how close is is to you but worth sending him a pm
his website is

www.eclipse-auto-valet.co.uk


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Peter's from swansea i think


----------



## probert (May 1, 2008)

yeah thats atleast a 2hr drive from me.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

which part of wales ya from?


----------



## probert (May 1, 2008)

powys,next to the english border, near shrewsbury??


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

distance not a problem but there might be one of the midland guys closer , see what you can find if not give me a call .
thanks guys for the recommendations


----------



## probert (May 1, 2008)

yeah had a look, all the midlands ones are about an hour away which isn't so bad. thanks


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

good luck sounds like the bodyshop did a crap job


----------



## probert (May 1, 2008)

sadly so  was a shame considering i was more than happy with the work they did on my previous cars.


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

PM sent :buffer:


----------



## probert (May 1, 2008)

just need this 10th post to read it :lol:


----------

